
People Are Still Dumb Enough to Pick Up Abandoned USBs and Plug Them In - type0
http://gizmodo.com/study-shows-half-of-abandoned-usb-sticks-get-picked-up-1769816895
======
smt88
No, software developers were stupid enough to give a dumb storage device the
ability to run code without the user's knowledge or permission.

USB drives are thought of as purely for storage, like a cassette or CD. People
aren't stupid for not knowing they can have malware on them.

~~~
type0
> People aren't stupid for not knowing they can have malware on them.

Yeah, USB vulnerability is an unsolved issue, people are generally uneducated
about computer security and this thing ought to be common knowledge.

